# Heavybag stuffing



## Nolerama (May 8, 2008)

I'm using a heavy bag to train punching while in the mount position. I've also tried this with a pilates ball.

The heavy bag is packed tightly with cloth strips and is pretty solid. It was previously owned by a boxer who used it with 14oz gloves. I'm just using hand wraps. *Should I re-stuff it with something else?* I've been thinking about using an old rolled-up carpet and a little bit of the old stuffing.

The pilates ball is great for balance and positioning, but makes my hand bounce back when I punch it with any force. *Is that a good thing?

*


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 8, 2008)

I used to use a mixture of sawdust and sand, A good bag made for 70lbs would become about 100 or better.


----------



## Archangel M (May 8, 2008)

Buy bag gloves and leave it be.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 8, 2008)

I second that, keep the wraps on, and put bag gloves over.
What kind of wraps are you using?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 9, 2008)

At a minimum put on some MMA style gloves.  Protect your hands, there is a reason sprinters don't train barefoot, and a reason fighters don't hit the bag without gloves.


----------

